# Lawyers



## paulie100 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, does anyone have recommendations for an efficient lawyer on the Algarve also? Thx


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

Danielle did a good job for us:

Danielle Shrimpton Algarve Solicitor Lagos Algarve


----------



## alf1956 (Feb 22, 2015)

I would highly recommend this frim as they are very good&speak fluent English. The secretary is also very ggod , Teressa
Lamy & Alves-Sociedade de Advogados RL more info >>
Rua Barranco 75, Carvoeiro
8400-508 CARVOEIRO LGA


----------



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

We used Veronica Pisco, based in Almancil but she travelled to Tavira when needed. Gave her Power of Attorney and she was brilliant. Samuel in her office could not do enough for us. Organised bank accounts, utility connections. Nothing was too much trouble.


----------

